# WCC commemorative radio event



## BobRyder (Feb 10, 2016)

Marine radio station WCC in Chatham (Cape Cod), Massachusetts served mariners of the 7 seas for most of the 20th century, sending and receiving message traffic and broadcasting press and weather info. WCC was opened for general public correspondence on 18 April, 1921, and soon RCA was promoting WCC as The World's Greatest Coastal Station. For 8 decades, Masters and Radio Officers relied on the station and its skilled radio operators as a vital link to shore. The station closed in 1997 when Morse code and radiotelex gave way to more sophisticated communication technology. Today, the WCC buildings house a museum where visitors learn the story of Chatham Radio and its distinguished place in maritime history.
Now, in the 95th anniversary year, the museum and the WCC Amateur Radio Association are marking the founding with a special on-air radio event. For two days in April, amateur station WA1WCC will welcome contacts from amateurs around the world as they visit by radio. At 1:30 EDT, April 18 2016, exactly 95 years after WCC's opening, a special Morse code bulletin commemorating the event will be transmitted on the 40, 30, 20, 17 and 15 meter bands. More info at www.qrz.com/db/wa1wcc Email: [email protected]


----------

